# Grave Digger Greeter



## HauntedTrickorTreat (Oct 24, 2008)

Any luck? I need something similar. The animatronic Vincent Price skeleton sounds cool, do you have any video or the mp3 you can upload?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Is this for a 3 axis ( VSA -Vixen, etc program ) skull animatronic or a simple boris / scary terry ( simple sound sensor board servo jaw ) talking skull ?


----------



## HauntedTrickorTreat (Oct 24, 2008)

Mine is the talking skull from Frightideas.com using the picotalk servi controller.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a few made by other members back a few years ago they shared
http://www.4shared.com/audio/NotTtBTP/countryboy.html
http://www.4shared.com/audio/NW5YJb2w/Grave_Greeter.html

Busy getting ready for a school haunt I'm doing this weekend with tons still left to do, or I'd do one up for ya......


----------

